# Rizzoli and Isles after the Closer on TNT



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

What did y'all think of Rizzoli and Isles? 

I like the cast, but I thought the pilot was a mess. It felt like a 2 hour episode that had been cut down, leaving out big chunks of the plot and character development. 

The running gag about "we're not really lesbians, trust us!' was pretty funny.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I think Angie Harmon is hot... As far as the show, I'm not holding out hope that it will get any better.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We watched the first episode, and our response was "We like it... IF".

The "IF" being that it becomes more of a crime solving show (along the lines of CSI or NCIS, etc), and not a miraculous escape from raving mad serial killers every week.

I don't mind suspending reality while I watch TV, within reason. I get that you can't get a DNA test result in 4.9 seconds, or solve a homicide in a single shift.

Episode 1 of Rizolli & Isles was just a little over the top, and I'm hoping it was just a big episode to set up the series and it will settle down a little bit...

We set up a SL, and will watch at least for a while and see how it pans out. I really like Sasha Alexander and Angie Harmon, so that helps.

Also... did it feel to anyone else like this was sort of a rip off of "Women's Murder Club"?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife feared that the show would closely follow Tess Garrisons books featuring the duo in that Garrison is rather descriptive (especially when it comes the murder and corpses). 

According to Mrs. Fluffybear, the 1st show followed pretty closely with Tess Garrisons "The Surgeon" with the exception of possibly the ending (I guess we will find out tonight). 
So far we really like the series and have moved it's priority up (not like there was ever any real worry about a conflict)


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> My wife feared that the show would closely follow Tess Garrisons books featuring the duo in that Garrison is rather descriptive (especially when it comes the murder and corpses).
> 
> According to Mrs. Fluffybear, he 1st show followed pretty closely with Tess Garrisons "The Surgeon" with the exception of possibly the ending (I guess we will find out tonight).
> So far we really like the series and have moved it's priority up (not like there was ever any real worry about a conflict)


Now that you mention it, I do recall reading that the show was an adaptation of a series of books. I've not read them, so it escaped my memory almost instantaneously after reading it the first time.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

They are following the books pretty closely, with the exception of the fun-loving friendship between the two. In the books, they are not friends immediately and Dr. Isles is very dark and has no sense of humor. There was no cutesy slumber party scene and their friendship does not play out in that way. But Rizzoli's family and her partners and the plots are pretty close. I just finished the latest Tess Gerritsen book, and it was really good.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We are happy with the rendering of the characters. But then we really liked "Women's Murder Club" with Harmon, among other good actresses.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

phrelin said:


> We are happy with the rendering of the characters. But then we really liked "Women's Murder Club" with Harmon, among other good actresses.


As are we. Mrs Sharkie REALLY likes this show. I like it but I'm not as sold on it as she is.

My only complaint is that we're now 2/2 in miraculous escapes from the deranged killer at the end of the show, after which the ladies have some bonding time and the show fades to black.

I wonder what interaction the author has with the show. I had heard rumblings that James Patterson wanted a ton of control over the direction of Women's Murder Club, and that he was incredibly difficult to work with, and that was at least a contributing factor to its demise.

I can see where an author would want some control over how their characters are portrayed, and I hope that this show doesn't suffer the same issues that Womens Murder Club did (if those rumors are true).


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I like how they are portraying the ladies on the series. It makes for great television. I was just pointing out the differences between how they were written for the book series and how they have been written for television. I also really liked Women's Murder Club and never saw anything wrong with the series. I don't know why it did not take and why it was canceled.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmm, a bit disappointed in the 2nd episode. I like the cast, but the writing is still a bit rough. I haven't read the books, but if they're trying to boil entire novels down to a 1-hour episodes it means cutting out a lot of detail and character development.


----------



## VarianW (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm enjoying the show so far. I caught last night's episode which is pretty rare for me since I'm so busy with my work and all. 

When I get a spare minute or two I watch the episodes off of TNT's website. It makes following the show much easier because the author of book series, Tess Gerritsen has a little blog about each episode so I like reading her perspective of things.

Ironically I'm busy because my marketing firm got the campaign for Turner shows.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We're getting used to the characters and relationships. Each week's episode develops the relationships further, and the humor is good.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

phrelin said:


> We're getting used to the characters and relationships. Each week's episode develops the relationships further, and the humor is good.


We're in agreement. All in all, I think this is a pretty good show. I haven't watched this week's episode yet - my wife and I have no kids on Wednesday nights for the summer, so we've been watching then, but we've been enjoying this show.

We don't have alot of shows that we watch during the "offseason", and after last week's episode, my wife and I looked at each other and commented that it would be nice to have another episode to watch.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

There's also the fact that Angie Harmon & Sasha Alexander are aging.... very very well.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ressurrecting the thread to remind all that the 2011 season premiere is tomorrow, July 11, at 10 p.m. Eastern time.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo!

DVRs are set, turbines to speed, let's roll!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We've been waiting for several weeks for this to finally start!! Grandma and Grandpa are all excited to have our kids on Wednesday's for sleepovers again this summer, so Rizolli & Isles will be our Wednesday mainstay again.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Ressurrecting the thread to remind all that the 2011 season premiere is tomorrow, July 11, at 10 p.m. Eastern time.


Looking forward to it..


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've tried to watch one or two episodes primarily because of Harmon. It seems to be a copycat of Crossing Jordan (Jill Hennessy), also set in Boston that also did the one cop, one M.E. pairing. The one I tried to watch the other night even did the 'station takeover to get a prime witness' bit.

I say tried to watch because, well, I couldn't get through more than a few minutes.

I may try again someday.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> I've tried to watch one or two episodes primarily because of Harmon. It seems to be a copycat of Crossing Jordan (Jill Hennessy), also set in Boston that also did the one cop, one M.E. pairing. The one I tried to watch the other night even did the 'station takeover to get a prime witness' bit.
> 
> I say tried to watch because, well, I couldn't get through more than a few minutes.
> 
> I may try again someday.


Rizzoli & Isles are based on a series of books written by Tess Garrison. 
While I have not seen Crossing Jordan, it sounds (_strictly from your description_) that Crossing Jordan may have been a rip-off of Tess Garrison's books


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> I've tried to watch one or two episodes primarily because of Harmon. It seems to be a copycat of Crossing Jordan (Jill Hennessy), also set in Boston that also did the one cop, one M.E. pairing. The one I tried to watch the other night even did the 'station takeover to get a prime witness' bit.
> 
> I say tried to watch because, well, I couldn't get through more than a few minutes.
> 
> I may try again someday.





fluffybear said:


> Rizzoli & Isles are based on a series of books written by Tess Garrison.
> While I have not seen Crossing Jordan, it sounds (_strictly from your description_) that Crossing Jordan may have been a rip-off of Tess Garrison's books


I have enjoyed both _Crossing Jordan_ and _Rizzoli & Isles_, I think they were both very good series. Yes, at some level there are similarities, but I think they are quite different shows. _Crossing Jordan_ was mostly set in the morgue and followed the morgue staff. _Rizzoli & Isles_ follows the police side of things.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

